# Chipping a 2003 allroad



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

What types of programs are out there? Is it like chipping the newer cars like my A3? Just reflash the computer? Or do I have to swap out the computer?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Chipping a 2003 allroad (A3Danimal)*

normally you'd flash the ECU. i had GIAC software in my last 2 2.7Ts and loved it.


----------

